# Minecraft neu Programieren



## i_R3LAxX (29. März 2013)

Hi zusammen  

Wollte mal fragen, da es ja bekannt ist das Minecraft selbst auf höllenmaschinen nicht ganz sauber läuft, wieso Mojang nicht das Spiel einmal neu Programiert mit einer neuen Engine anstatt mit java. Notch hat doch selber mal gesagt das er Mc relativ schnell und und unsauber geschrieben hat. 

An den finaziellen mitteln sollte es ja nicht liegen oder ? 

Also kennt jemand einen Grund wieso das kein Thema zu sein scheint ? 

Lg Jonas


----------



## Maggolos (29. März 2013)

Weil MC auf fast jedem Rechner läuft, ABER !:

- Wenn man tausende Grafikmods drin hat
- Java unsauber installiert ist
- Man zu viel erkundet (sind so circa 1000Stunden Laufen)

dann ruckelt es.


----------



## Leandros (29. März 2013)

Java ist gar nicht mal langsam. Alle denken das nur. Java ist durch die VM, in den Ausführungszeiten sehr schnell, klar, nicht unbedingt gleich auf mit Cpp aber nahe dran.
Minecraft laggt, weil es unsauber Programmiert worden ist, nicht weil Java zu "langsam" ist.


----------



## Laudian (29. März 2013)

Das Minecraft ziemlich verschwenderisch mit Rechenleistung umgeht, ist ja allgemein bekannt. Dafür läuft es fast völlig unabhängig vom System auf dem es ausgeführt wird, und dementsprechend sind keine Optimierungen nötig / möglich.
Außerdem kann (Java-)Minecraft recht leicht gemoddet werden, was effizienteren Sprachen nicht unbedingt der Fall wäre. Da müsste der Entwickler dann eine Addon Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Memphys (30. März 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Das Minecraft ziemlich verschwenderisch mit Rechenleistung umgeht, ist ja allgemein bekannt. Dafür läuft es fast völlig unabhängig vom System auf dem es ausgeführt wird, und dementsprechend sind keine Optimierungen nötig / möglich.
> Außerdem kann (Java-)Minecraft recht leicht gemoddet werden, was effizienteren Sprachen nicht unbedingt der Fall wäre. Da müsste der Entwickler dann eine Addon Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellen.


 
Wo wir beim Thema sind, damit scheint Mojang ja massive Probleme zu haben. Die wollten sie eigentlich schon lange fertig haben.


----------

